# FAMP Installation for Wordpress 4.4



## S1L1K0N (Dec 15, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE
Apache24
MySQL 5.5
PHP-5.6

Installed Wordpress 4.3.1_1 from pkg repository, no issues in getting it set up and running.  WordPress 4.4 gets released and I upgraded, then my installation couldn't create or write files (via WordPress FTP implementation; couldn't delete/install themes or plug-ins using the built-in WordPress interface).  After creating a bug ticket with WordPress they tracked it down to an issue in their FTP implementation that was recently upgraded with the 4.4 release.  They have a work around on their nightly 4.4.1 build, but we discovered another solution was to install php56-ftp-5.6.14 from the pkg repository as this isn't a dependency in 4.3.1_1 but I guess should be flagged as one going forward.  I apologize if this thread is in the wrong location.  For more info on this bug please visit https://core.trac.wordpress.org/ticket/35026

Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 16, 2015)

I've never used WordPress but is the WordPress FTP feature a standard thing as part of Wordpress 4.4?  If so it would be worth taking a few minutes to open a PR at https://bugs.FreeBSD.org/bugzilla/ against the www/wordpress port asking for the ftp/php56-ftp to be listed as a dependency.  A few minutes now will certainly help anyone following your footsteps.


----------



## S1L1K0N (Dec 18, 2015)

junovitch@, I took your advice and created a bug: PR 205400
Thanks.


----------

